# First DB--So far, so good?



## CheerfulHeart (May 30, 2015)

My first batch of Dragon Blood is in primary as I type. I am wondering if it is progressing normally. I started it Monday, May 25, following the recipe with these small changes: I used 8 lbs of triple berry blend (2 4-lb bags from Costco and no kitchen scale to measure out the extra), no yeast energizer (didn't have it) and Montrachet yeast because it is what I have at the moment. Currently the SG is 1.000 and the fermentation is more effervescent than "rolling". It has a strong yeast smell and the berry scent is strong and pleasant. Does this sound like it is on track?


----------



## Winenoob66 (May 30, 2015)

Yes, it sounds like you are right on que. After it has bottomed out for 3 days (giving the same reading on the hydromenter usually .090) rack it to a carboy and continue on following on with the instructions.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (May 30, 2015)

Thank you for the confirmation and the advice  I will do that.


----------

